
We need dedicated Footer email field - axismundi
Everyone reading business emails surely knows the pain of scrolling through an email thread. Usually there are a handful of one-line messages and a whole mess of company contact details, confidentiality boilerplate, logos and other crap. Can we introduce a Footer field to email standards, hide it in readers and put an end to the madness?
======
troydavis
There is one. It’s two hyphens followed by a trailing space and newline:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signature_block](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signature_block)

